
Ackermann Goo - xorand
https://imgur.com/a/1gKjae8
======
anyfoo
I upvoted because I’m intrigued. I’m familiar with the Ackermann function and
how it relates to μ-recursion, but don’t know anything about molecular
computation. What exactly are we looking at, here?

~~~
83457
I don't know but my mind immediately went to grey goo.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Because self-replicating nanobots is the definition of Grey Goo?

~~~
gotocake
Grey Goo is self-replication which is only optimized to self-replicate without
bound, while consuming any and all local resources.

~~~
taneq
A hegemonising swarm event, if you will.

------
xorand
If you like this, here is the problem I don't know how to solve.

Some numbers: 150K views/day and 5MB/view makes 750GB/day served by google for
my collection of animations, during 1.5 years.

Problem: how can I do this alone?

Solutions I thought about:

1\. make a downloadable blob, meh

2\. find investors to turn this into an art project, examples: (2a) some form
of exhibition in meatspace, (2b) find cheap tablets or alike and sell them
downloaded with one animation, or with the live js which makes the animation
(2c) find a flexible screens producer, convince him to make Voynich manuscript
like "books" with pages showing one or several annotated animations, sell the
books as art (which it is)

3\. make a divination app which takes as input say the date of birth and the
current date and perhaps place and creates a graph like you see in this
animation, which reduces itself. This idea comes from the fact that I was told
from several sources that these graphs are somehow alike "vajra chains".

So if anybody has a solution to my problem, then I can bring the theoretical
know how, animations, annotations or produce more.

This is one of about 400 animations, annotated with ideas, linked with
programs and libraries hosted on github and figshare. For me this is an
science and art project which attracted about 150K views/day on g+, so as an
afterthought google was not that bad, even if it does not care about
(scientific) data, only about the metadata exhaust.

------
xorand
OK, here's a new one [0], an animation which circulated publicly of a
dodecahedron which self-replicates twice.

This is possible because a dodecahedron is a generalized Petersen graph [1].
Topologically is like a perturbed duble stranded, circular DNA, where you left
one strand untouched, but you rewire the other strand.

The image is available at [2] and it is used also in the (js) slides [3]

[0] [https://imgur.com/a/StCeSat](https://imgur.com/a/StCeSat)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generalized_Petersen_graph](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generalized_Petersen_graph)

[2] [https://github.com/chorasimilarity/chemlambda-gui/blob/gh-
pa...](https://github.com/chorasimilarity/chemlambda-gui/blob/gh-
pages/dynamic/dodecahedron.gif)

[3] [https://chorasimilarity.github.io/chemlambda-
gui/dynamic/cfp...](https://chorasimilarity.github.io/chemlambda-
gui/dynamic/cfp.html)

------
FailMore
Is it an example of perpetual energy?

------
12Monkeys
Getting top at HN??

